# LF: Friends who are active and open to play w/ (SW exchange)



## Simple (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi there,

I've been so busy terminating that I haven't added a whole bunch of people. I'm looking for friends that are active and open occasionally (vice versa).

1. I follow the golden rules
2. I don't roam unless told
3. I love helping in game -watering, plucking weed etc-
4. I would respect and be mindful of your town
5. Love exploring new towns and see different ideas/landscapes

Let me know if you are interested!


----------



## Simple (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks for everyone liking and sending me a dm. Please continue to show interest if you want new friends and want visitors~


----------



## Simple (Jun 2, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Jillenium (Jun 2, 2020)

I’m interested


----------



## Bowserlab (Jun 2, 2020)

I’m interested


----------



## Sosisa (Jun 2, 2020)

Definitely interested


----------



## gexv8 (Jun 2, 2020)

7763-7796-1392
Always looking for people to hang out with. My island is called Lantern. It's not much but I call it home.


----------



## Simple (Jun 2, 2020)

Bump, still willing to add more people!


----------



## Muyho (Jun 2, 2020)

I open my town up on occasion bec I love having visitors explore, haven't done so in awhile tho.


----------



## Simple (Jun 3, 2020)

Muyho said:


> I open my town up on occasion bec I love having visitors explore, haven't done so in awhile tho.


Will dm!

Also bump if ur active and looking for friends!


----------



## Muyho (Jun 3, 2020)

I’m quite “active” as I pick up my Switch as soon as I wake up


----------



## Prophecy82 (Jun 3, 2020)

Muyho said:


> I’m quite “active” as I pick up my Switch as soon as I wake up



What?!? Someone just like me!


----------



## Jillenium (Jun 4, 2020)

Prophecy82 said:


> What?!? Someone just like me!


And me! Think I may have to go cold turkey at some point lol


----------



## Simple (Jun 5, 2020)

Haha, bump still looking to add more people~


----------



## biskwest (Jun 5, 2020)

I’m interested!!!


----------



## MilaBanana (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi my switch code is SW-2191-6325-7432 pretty much online all the time since I can’t work atm because of covid  I love shopping and just exchanging gifts and chilling, hope to see you soon


----------



## FyreNyx (Jun 5, 2020)

Add me


----------



## Simple (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks guys bump !


----------



## Simple (Jul 6, 2020)

Bump still searching to add more~


----------



## Simple (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi guys! I actually bought another switch so I can add you on both my switches, I am active on both. Still willing to add active people. So many have quit! Thanks!

Post below if you are interested or dm me!


----------



## DawnAri (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm interested ^-^ my SW is visible above my collectibles c: 
I also love visiting shops and helping out with watering of whatever ^-^

@ other people: feel free to send a dm add me too!


----------



## Simple (Jul 24, 2020)

DawnAri said:


> I'm interested ^-^ my SW is visible above my collectibles c:
> I also love visiting shops and helping out with watering of whatever ^-^
> 
> @ other people: feel free to send a dm add me too!



Thanks so much I will add you!


----------

